# Sherwin Williams Pro Classic Waterbased Acrylic-Alkyd Enamel vs. Pro Classic Acrylic Latex Enamel



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

What is the difference between these two paints?

Sherwin Williams Pro Classic Waterbased Acrylic-Alkyd Enamel
Sherwin Williams Pro Classic Acrylic Latex Enamel

I have used the Acrylic Latex in the past with excellent results but am wondering if the Alkyd is better.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm no paint expert but thats never stopped me from pretending to be one  
Oil-based Alkyd has traditionally been favored over latex for furniture, doors, and trim because:
- It dries harder
- is more durable
- dries slower, giving it better leveling and a smoother finish
However, oil-based Alkyd also has a pugnant oder and is a PITA to clean up brushes and/or spills. 
SO….the paint manufactures have figured out how to make an waterborne alkyd paint that delivers the same characteristics as an oil-based paint and with the advantages of an alkyd pigment/binder. 
I've recently discovered Benjamin Moore's "Advanced" Waterborne Alkyd. I'm in love with the stuff. Blows latex away in terms of leveling and durability BUT cleans up with soap and water. See my recent review under "finishes". 
Two caveats:
1- The final product depends on the jackass that applies it more than the material used. A good painter will make anything look great. That said, latex can (and has) been used successfully on furniture. 
2- Be sure to use a high quality, chinex brush on the waterborne alkyd. They're expensive, but worth it.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

How does BM's Advance water-based alkyd compare to Sherwin William's Pro Classic water-based alkyd?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've only used the SW product on trim. Never furniture. But it worked well. I've always regarded SW's upper-end products (like Pro Classic), as comparable to BM. That said, I wouldn't hesitate to use them interchangably.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

plus 1Tedstor SW is the way to go , they back all there products!!!


----------

